# braided office bands 117b



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Don't know how many people have tried this size rubber band but I picked a bag up today from wally world for 2.69, and must say I am impressed with them. 4 per side, 2 per link, and they send marbles flying! Wish I had a chrony, they feel as if they shoot faster than my 1 1 1 2 2 Set up with size 64s. They also come with three colors in the bag, pink purple and blue. I plan on using the pink ones for my daufhters slingshot. 1 band per side will probablly be plenty for her. Well thankd for looking guys, hopefully one day somebody with a chrony will send some of these through and be able to verify what kind of speed they get.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, I've used 64 and 32 before, but never 117b. 32 for the light stuff and 64 for the big ammo.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I have heard good things about 32 but never used them. The 64's are still my favorite. Love the way they look on a natural. The 117b are not going to take the place of my 64's but I will my keep em on my back up slinger.


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice! I used these as a young bou


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good setup. I used them a few times but didnt get good life span. Fun while they lasted!


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Nice thing is it is cheap to reset up


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

LVO said:


> Good setup. I used them a few times but didnt get good life span. Fun while they lasted!


they lasted for about an hour of constant shooting. Didn't keep track of actual shots taken. The 64's last longer for sure, but they are a good alternative still if you can't get your hands on any of your choice bands.


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

Yea that is typical but I found if you group more together such as 4,4,3,3,3,2 they last a bit longer and I also prestretch my bands. Don't know if that does anything but it seems to last longer


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

How long is the draw for that one? I have to have mt bands maxed out with an anchor point to the top of my cheek bone. I used to shoot instintive style but since my knuckle break I am a hardcore aimer and almost over think every shot. Probably after a few more weeks or months it will start to feel a lot more fluid again.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alliance office file bands are the same size, but in my experience they are faster than the 117b. I have not chronied them, but I got my first match light with double Alliance file bands on an Alley Cat frame.






Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## rtaylor129 (Jun 19, 2013)

ChapmanHands said:


> How long is the draw for that one? I have to have mt bands maxed out with an anchor point to the top of my cheek bone. I used to shoot instintive style but since my knuckle break I am a hardcore aimer and almost over think every shot. Probably after a few more weeks or months it will start to feel a lot more fluid again.


Oops had one to many 3's in there lol should be 4,4,3,3,2 lol


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Nice shooting Charles!


----------

